# 100% lead free, and 1000% more expensive



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Bought me a couple of lead free ball valves here at fergy's this morning (cuz the leaded stuff finally ran out) and I was blown away by the price. 3/4" by sweat valve is now appx. $134 for one. Somebody is getting rich, and once again, it aint me.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

That's insane! 

Maybe CA had a lot more lead than we realized. Would certainly explain all their new regulations.

ADD - By the time it makes it's way to the East Coast everyone will be making them and they will be inexpensive. Thanks for paving the way CA!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

You need to double check what you bought and what they charged you for. I just checked online and even a non wholesale site has Kitz lead-free 3/4" sweat ball-valves for $17.21.

Mark


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> Bought me a couple of lead free ball valves here at fergy's this morning (cuz the leaded stuff finally ran out) and I was blown away by the price. 3/4" by sweat valve is now appx. $134 for one. Somebody is getting rich, and once again, it aint me.


 thats the list price


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like an lowes price, hell they charge 175 for a posi-temp cartridge.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> Bought me a couple of lead free ball valves here at fergy's this morning (cuz the leaded stuff finally ran out) and I was blown away by the price. 3/4" by sweat valve is now appx. $134 for one. Somebody is getting rich, and once again, it aint me.


That'll put a kink in building.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

It's a good thing lead only causes cancer in people in Cali.

Are you sure they wrote up something other than what they gave you?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The lead free requirement for valves is up to 1-1/2". 2" valves are exempt. The reasoning, I've been told, was to exempt the water purveyors from this silly legislation. But, what about service stops and meters? I don't know about anyone else, but I'm going to continue using up my old stock of valves and stops.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It's simple really water only picks up lead in smaller pipes, everyone knows that 

Just another case where the government makes some crazy law that they are exempt from. What's good for the goose should be good for the gander. That's how you know you are getting screwed.



Plumbus said:


> The lead free requirement for valves is up to 1-1/2". 2" valves are exempt. The reasoning, I've been told, was to exempt the water purveyors from this silly legislation. But, what about service stops and meters? I don't know about anyone else, but I'm going to continue using up my old stock of valves and stops.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I returned all my old stops and such, the new stops, 1/4 turns are $4.80 more each, so I'm up to $10each.

Valves, on average are 4$ more.

Another way someone made millions off this deal, gotta love those lobbiests and politicans. 

In a time when this state needs help building and putting people to work, some jerk convinced some other jerk to do this. At this route, California will remain the poorest in the union for the average people.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

I am finding the lead free to run about %50 more, but what you quote is out of [email protected]


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Keyword in op-Fergy's. The store for plumbers to rip off plumbers.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Keyword in op-Fergy's. The store for plumbers to rip off plumbers.


 
I very rarely buy anything at Ferguson but went in to get a 3/4"x10" black nipple a couple of months ago and it was about 50% more than the local Ace hardware store. I needed it right then and I was just around the corner so I bought it. Thanks Fergy's! :thumbsup:





Paul


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I very rarely buy anything at Ferguson but went in to get a 3/4"x10" black nipple a couple of months ago and it was about 50% more than the local Ace hardware store. I needed it right then and I was just around the corner so I bought it. Thanks Fergy's! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 paul, next time you get sticker shock at Fergusons, ask if they will match Streator's price. Sometimes they will.:thumbsup:


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

plumb4fun said:


> paul, next time you get sticker shock at Fergusons, ask if they will match Streator's price. Sometimes they will.:thumbsup:



Keep away from Fergusons, they are rapists. Luckily they've been blocked from my area by a large group of supply house owners that want to stay in business but I've had the displeasure of dealing with them in the past.

STAY AWAY AT ALL COSTS, they'll corner the market if given the chance.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

I must have been sniffing glue or worked too hard or something... It helps if you learn how to read the damn invoice too (and wearing my glasses certainly helps too). 33 and change for the ball valve.


----------



## David Sheffield (Jun 30, 2010)

Lead free is about 40% more.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

What???? Do you know what your buying. I changed out a couple 3/4 gate valves for ball valves the other day and I paid like 12 bucks for them. I'm here in california as well so I guess they're screwing you in bakersfield.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

fergy is even more than Granger. they have lead free APOLLO 1' FOR 32.80

i only use fergy when its close or i order it on line.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I use fergys daily. It helps if you buy a lot of stuff from them. THey tend to stick it to "the once and a whilers"


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I use fergys daily. It helps if you buy a lot of stuff from them. THey tend to stick it to "the once and a whilers"


 That should help the "once in a whilers" buy there more often!


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

We have an open account with Fergs. We find parts overpriced at least 10 times a month. We get them to match the prices of our other supplier Express but it isn't worth the headache. We spend on average $2000-3000 a month there. Most recently I bought an insinkerator insta hot tank only and the price at Express was $125 cheaper for the exact same model #, that is a joke.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

mialle30 said:


> We have an open account with Fergs. We find parts overpriced at least 10 times a month. We get them to match the prices of our other supplier Express but it isn't worth the headache. We spend on average $2000-3000 a month there. Most recently I bought an insinkerator insta hot tank only and the price at Express was $125 cheaper for the exact same model #, that is a joke.


They tried to charge me 125.00 for shipping a 150.00 shower base........60 miles away and the truck comes twice a week anyway.....F them with a capital F.....I'll shop at the depot or blowes before I go back there.


----------



## David Sheffield (Jun 30, 2010)

Does anyone have an interest in a motorized electric ball valve that meets california lead free?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

David Sheffield said:


> Does anyone have an interest in a motorized electric ball valve that meets california lead free?


You mean an actuated valve?:blink:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

But as Plumber Rick is fond of saying " California leads the nation " :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> But as Plumber Rick is fond of saying " California leads the nation " :whistling2:


Okay so how do we get them to start doing the stuff we want them to do...:laughing:

Cause on a bunch of stuff lately it's like the tail wagging the dog...:blink:

Maybe we should be looking toward Arizona for guidance instead...:whistling2:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sooner or later the big one will hit and then Colorado will be setting the tone :thumbsup:


----------

